# Carolina Storm Express Wheel for two girls.



## WinonaGun42 (Feb 2, 2013)

Carolina Storm wheels are on sale for 20 bucks. 
Would the Express wheels be big enough for girl rats? 
Has anyone had one for their rats before? Did they like it? Is it quiet?

My friend has one for her hedgehog and says she loves it, but I'm thinking that rats would need a bit bigger wheel. 

The Carolina Storm Bucket Wheel is the one I really want. Not only for the "Raspberry Sparkles" but also because it's a 5 inch running area. Both girls have run at the same time on their Comfort Wheel. The only drawback is that it is 10.5 inches wide.

The Express wheels. Outside diameter is 11.2 inches and the inside to inside diameter is 10.3 inches?

Would these be too small for girl rats? 

There is a larger one too. Running surface of approx. 5 inches. Inside to inside diameter of 12 and 1/4 inches. It does not come in pretty colours and is 28 bucks. Comfort for the ratty-faces will trump colour selection any day though. 

So any thoughts on a new wheel since I had to return my Not-So-Silent Spinner? Comfort for the rats who love to run, except Mr. Helo*, and SILENT is important. The pitter patter of ratty feet is soothing. A squeaky, clunky wheel is not.


*I gave Mr. Helo a wheel when he was quarantined. He slept on it. He tried that after living with the girls. Aeryn would have NONE OF THAT. She doesn't assert herself often, but you should have seen her pushing a sleepy Mr. Helo off her wheel and Mr. Helo is twice her size.


----------



## Famous Amos (May 23, 2013)

Those are actually really cute. I've never seen those before. I like the open face. Unlike the wodent wheel which become soupy poop slinging nests. EEEW! Thanks for posting!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I would say unless you have really tiny girls that 10 inches would be on the small size. If you can try to go for the bigger one.

They are pretty neat though. I like the watermelon color the best personally, but that's just me (and oddly I normally hate pink, maybe I'm just hungry).


----------



## Famous Amos (May 23, 2013)

Oh I know I hate pink too! But I like it in my girls cage. Seems appropriate there. That one is cute.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Similar one at petco for 15$... I just bought it, it should arrive tomorrow! Hopefully the quality is good. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

I would definitely get a bigger one if it is available.
I still need to get one of those for my hedgie, he is currently on a 12in (not so) silent spinner. 
Though its better than the "Comfort Wheel" he had previously (THING WAS SOOOOO LOUD)
He is just a very fast runner so its hard for him to be quiet lol.
And he would run so fast and so much the dang wheel kept coming off the bars (even though it was on there secude/correct)


----------



## Famous Amos (May 23, 2013)

I use the wire mesh ones like pet co has. Ive always gotten them from drsfostersmith.com but they stopped posting them on their site! UGH! And I will be looking for new wheels soon.


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

Famous Amos said:


> I use the wire mesh ones like pet co has. Ive always gotten them from drsfostersmith.com but they stopped posting them on their site! UGH! And I will be looking for new wheels soon.


Its generally not a good idea to use the wire mesh ones, it can be hard on the rats feet and potentially cause injuries. 
c:


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Famous... If you're tight in cash, u can do what I did... I covered the inside and outside of the wheel with duct tape  i just recently saw a not mesh one for 15 dollars thats 12 inches, so I'm excited ! http://www.petco.com/product/122221...imal-Exercise-Wheel.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Famous Amos (May 23, 2013)

Duct tape can be bad for them because of the glue. I prefer the wire mesh because it isnt hard on their feet. These are not cats and dogs who cant stand on wire because their feet go through it. Rats can stand on it because their feet are narrow. I only use wire mesh. have for 15 years. I like these though and wouldnt mind trying one out.


----------



## WinonaGun42 (Feb 2, 2013)

I like the Monsters one you posted, but they are the same thing as comfort wheels. Comfort wheels are loud, noisy and one of my rats keeps chewing the centre axles out of them. I've been through two so far. I don't mind the pitter patter of little ratty feet, but I don't want them to sound like they invited elephants over for tea, either. 

My girls love to run. With their Comfort Wheels, I could hear them run constantly. If not both at once, then one or the other, all night long. After Kaylee chewed the axle to the second comfort wheel, I bought a Silent Spinner. I found it was actually a "Not-So-Silent Spinner". Almost as bad as the Comfort Wheel. 
The girls have a wire mesh one that came with one of the cages I bought previously. It is surprisingly quiet with an application of a little olive oil. Also, Kaylee can't chew the axles off. I debated putting it in there, but the girls love to run so much. I couldn't deprive them of running on a wheel. No injuries thus far, but it is only temporary.

I ordered the big Carolina Storm Wheel after reading reviews. It is over 12 inches across with a 5 inch wide running area. That wheel should be big enough for my girls. It cost around 37 dollars with tax and shipping. I will make a post about it when I get it. 
If it is as quiet as they say it is and the girls love it, it will have been worth every penny. I also like supporting a "Mom-N-Pop Shop" when I can, rather than sending my money to some big corporation.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

37 dollars, wow! Good investment i hope lol... And yeah, it might be noisy... >.< ... In the worst case, if moving the girls to a different room at night doesn't work, I can still use the duct taped wheel lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

